# welche rahmengröße ?



## ham81 (12. Januar 2010)

hallo,

könnte recht günstig an ein element modell in 19" kommen. leider habe ich keinen rocky händler in meiner nähe zum probefahren.
nun meine frage: ist 19" bei einer größe von 186cm und schrittlänge von 89cm ausreichend ?


----------



## Der Toni (12. Januar 2010)

Würde sagen, ist ´nen Tic zu klein. Wenn du nicht gerade kleine Rahmen bevorzugst, würde ich dir zu einem 20" raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. Januar 2010)

Jepp, hab genau Deine Schrittlänge und mir passt das 20,5 Zoll.


----------



## clap (26. April 2011)

Wollte nun nicht extra ein Thread eröffnen, daher meine Frage. Größe 192cm und Schrittlänge 92cm.
Ich müsste doch sicher bei jedem Modell auf die 20,5" Variante zurückgreifen, oder? Könnte es auch sein, dass RM allgemein zu klein für mich ist? (Da RM recht klein bauen soll, hier gelesen)


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2011)

clap schrieb:


> Wollte nun nicht extra ein Thread eröffnen, daher meine Frage. Größe 192cm und Schrittlänge 92cm.
> Ich müsste doch sicher bei jedem Modell auf die 20,5" Variante zurückgreifen, oder? Könnte es auch sein, dass RM allgemein zu klein für mich ist? (Da RM recht klein bauen soll, hier gelesen)


Ja, 19"-Rahmen wären für Dich sicher Quatsch.
Ich würde einfach mal probesitzen. Die Vorlieben was die Rahmengröße angeht sind ja sehr unterschiedlich. 
Dann sind die einzelnen Modelle auch nicht gleich compakt. Das Altitude fühlt sich durch den steilen Sitzwinkel eher kurz an. Das Element kommt einem im Vergleich dazu etwas länger vor.
Nur höher werden die Rahmen der einzelnen Modelle leider nicht. Eine lange Sattelstütze wirst Du bei jedem Modell brauchen.


----------

